# convicts and breeding



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

In our 55 gallon we have two convicts, the one is about an inch and a half and the other is about 2 1/2 inches. we have a flower pot in the tank, as well as plants. and the lager convict, the male, dug out all behind the flower pot and around the plant that is behind it. and the female, (the smaller one) follows the male around the tank. Do you think they are breeding, or on their way to that? I am just worried because we dont have another tank set up for fry!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Convicts will breed if there is a male and female present. Just add water. I believe convicts will raise their fry to a descent size but you will need another tank to grow them.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you want to raise fry? You'll probably end up with a few survivors in your main tank anyways..... They will breed at that size.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, we did want to save a few, since i know they breed all the time, but im not so sure that they will survuve in our tank, even if they do as babies, they would eventually get eaten by our other fish. what size tank should we set up just for a few fry? id like for them to be able to get about an inch and a half before we put them back into the 55


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A 20g would be ideal for raising.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm totally sure but I think babyhuey has had his fry in with his now for 3 weeks or so now.....I wish the two I got from him would get in gear and do their thing.......The adults are ok, Butt he baby fishes are so cute after a week or so..


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Right up your alley freak, for just saving a few you could get away with a 10 gallon tank for growout. I know how you all love them small tanks, hehe. With a 10 gal tank you can save 10-15 of the fry and raise them to community size without any problems. Growth rate on convicts is pretty fast, expect a 1" fish in approx 2 -21/2 mos. As for separating the fry from the parents, I wouldn't separate them until they are at least 1/4 to 1/2 inch as this gives them time to imprint and learn how to be good community dwellers themselves. No need to worry about mom and dad, convicts are very good parents. It only looks like they are eating their young when in acuality they are just giving them some verbal abuse and relocating them, hehe.


----------

